

Is any other industry blowing up as much as web / gaming startups? - mdink

Just curious if there is anything even close to the boom we are seeing in the tech / startup world for hiring... I know alternative energy was hot for awhile.<p>Oil? (boo!!) :)
======
russjhammond
Old school energy is doing a lot of hiring in parts of the country at places
like Siemens.

------
daveambrose
Daily deal companies are hiring like crazy right now.

------
flignats
location based companies (geolocation apps & stuff), mobile payment companies,
and the secondary market.

------
haploid
Central banking. Balance sheets have never been larger.

